# Ford CMAX Energi Electric Conversion



## cmwade77 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a 2013 Ford CMax Energi and I am curious about what it might take to convert it to fully electric and what kind of range I might be able to get out of it if I did so.

I am assuming I would want to replace the charger since it is only a 3KW charger and I would obviously need some help to pull out the fuel tank and gas engine portions. I am wondering if I might even be able to add in Quick Charging.

This wouldn't be an immediate project either and I am not sure if this is a viable choice or not, but I am just wondering what options there are to get an idea going down the road.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Much simpler to sell it as is , and use the money to buy a Leaf, Spark, or Bolt etc.


----------



## cmwade77 (Mar 29, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> Much simpler to sell it as is , and use the money to buy a Leaf, Spark, or Bolt etc.


While you are correct that would be, we do have a Leaf for our secondary car, but honestly I am wondering if I couldn't get better range given all of the space I would have for batteries in the CMAX and being 6'2" tall, the CMAX is one of the most comfortable cars I have ever owned thanks to the headroom in it.

I am also not always about what would be the easiest nor even the cheapest, sometimes the added comfort is worth it and sometimes it isn't, but if I don't check out what it would take, I'll never know.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

A wrecker wanted to give me the pack from a cmax, but said they were NIMH. IF THAT was true, then a simple conversion to lipo would double range and lose 1/4 of the battery weight. 3 kw charger is fine unless you want to charge in an hour.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

piotrsko said:


> A wrecker wanted to give me the pack from a cmax, but said they were NIMH. IF THAT was true, then a simple conversion to lipo would double range and lose 1/4 of the battery weight. 3 kw charger is fine unless you want to charge in an hour.


 Not an option.....


> Ford..........had previously used nickel-metal hydride on the Ford Escape hybrid, Fusion hybrid, and even on the old Ford Ranger EV, which it produced in limited quantities in the late 1990s. In contrast, its second generation Fusion hybrid now uses lithium-ion. So does the C-Max hybrid , the Fusion Energi plug-in hybrid, the C-Max Energi plug-in hybrid, and the Focus ....


https://www.designnews.com/automoti...on-2013-hybrids/179745059347879?doc_id=256425

In reality, i suspect you will need some very specialised expertise to both mechanically remove the ICE engine , leaving the EV motor operational. ( they are mechanically coupled in the transmission as well as physically integrated). But also the control system will require some serious reprogramming to function in EV only mode.
Then there is the not insignificant detail of integrating a larger battery and charger .!


----------



## cmwade77 (Mar 29, 2017)

You are probably correct on the pulling out the ICE, but this is exactly the kind of thing I want to know, although it does have an EV only mode already, which works quite well, just a short range of only about 20 miles.

Any ideas on where in southern California I might be able to find people or companies with the expertise?

I am not opposed to having someone do it nor am I opposed to doing it myself.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

It would likely be much easier to leave the ICE in place and just extend the range of the EV-only mode. People did this with Priuses back in the day. It's not 100% straightforward because the battery controls are integrated into the vehicle control unit software. Fixing that would take quite a bit of effort, even if you were able to find the space to safely integrate a 2nd pack identical to the one you have now in the vehicle.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would agree that adding a second pack from a crashed C-Max Energi would be the way to go. But, I'm not sure if there is a BMS involved, and I'm not sure if it should be hooked up in parallel or be able to be switched in when the first pack is dead. Even with three packs, the range will only be 60 miles (although I do agree that it is a great vehicle.)


----------



## Edd B (Mar 15, 2021)

I agree, I am also 6’2” and you are right! It’s the most comfortable car I’ve driven!
I was also wondering if I could take the engine out and use that space for newer more powerful and longer lasting batteries and put all the batteries where the gas tank is. I was hoping to get 350 miles on a charge. Maybe even Tesla charging system?
I also have a bad back so it’s the only car I can get into without scraping my head on the top of the door 😖
I also don’t like just throwing away a perfectly great car. 2013 and it still drives like a new car!



cmwade77 said:


> While you are correct that would be, we do have a Leaf for our secondary car, but honestly I am wondering if I couldn't get better range given all of the space I would have for batteries in the CMAX and being 6'2" tall, the CMAX is one of the most comfortable cars I have ever owned thanks to the headroom in it.
> 
> I am also not always about what would be the easiest nor even the cheapest, sometimes the added comfort is worth it and sometimes it isn't, but if I don't check out what it would take, I'll never know.


----------

